# Bolens TRA-12D valve clearance



## Bob Aguiar (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi everyone! First time posting, first time Bolens owner
Just bought this tractor, engine doesn’t run , the owner said it was the compression release being stuck. Got it to turn over slowly and noticed the carb spitting out.
I’m guessing it’s a stuck intake valve?
Removed the cover on the side and can only find a post about valve clearance.
Intake.08 and exhaust.16
My issue is the intake is to tight to fit the .08! How do I adjust it?????
Bad valve seat?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Bob
Welcome to the forum. Couple of things My reference says intake .007 and exhaust .016 (not .16). I would pop the head off and check the seats. A badly worn seat will allow the valve setting to become tight. The normal way to adjust these valve is by filing on the stem until you have correct clearance. The exhaust valve is crucial for compression release to function. If too loose it wont function correctly because the compression release holds it open just a few thousands until running speed is reached. If too loose you either have to change the valve or grind the seat. Another thing is that you need a heavy battery such as a car battery to turn that starter generator fast enough to crank engine. Those little lawn mower batteries won't cut it. If you file a valve stem do it by hand, not a bench grinder. Once you take it off you cant put it back on.


----------



## Bob Aguiar (Oct 4, 2020)

bbirder said:


> Hi Bob
> Welcome to the forum. Couple of things My reference says intake .007 and exhaust .016 (not .16). I would pop the head off and check the seats. A badly worn seat will allow the valve setting to become tight. The normal way to adjust these valve is by filing on the stem until you have correct clearance. The exhaust valve is crucial for compression release to function. If too loose it wont function correctly because the compression release holds it open just a few thousands until running speed is reached. If too loose you either have to change the valve or grind the seat. Another thing is that you need a heavy battery such as a car battery to turn that starter generator fast enough to crank engine. Those little lawn mower batteries won't cut it. If you file a valve stem do it by hand, not a bench grinder. Once you take it off you cant put it back on.


thanks bbirder!
I ended up finding TDC , marked it then cranked it over by hand until the intake valve was open, put a spacer in between the valve and the spring keeper, then revers the rotation till I had a gap between the valve and the tappet . Then slowly filed the valve stem to the clearance of .07.
I realized I put .16 and not .016!
Thanks for the heads up!!!!
I’m using a car battery with jumper cables!
I’m not getting the blow back from the carb now , but I’m hearing a hissing noise now when cranking!!!!!
Not sure if that’s the compression release stuck or a possible head gasket!??!??
Or just not enough juice to spin over the engine..


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

You really have to spin it Bob. Perhaps your starter generator needs cleaning or brushes if its not turning over fast enough. I realize that you are just trying to get it running, but filing the valve stem in place and not cleaning thoroughly just puts those filings in your crankcase. If you get it running I would advise you to drain oil flush thoroughly and put new oil. 
I wouldn't go into the compression release just yet. Not worth opening up the crankcase if you haven't done it before. Do you have fire to the plug? If so, I would concentrate on spinning it faster to see what results you get. If using jumper cables make sure they are heavy duty and you have good connections. Sounds like someone else was in that engine. It wouldn't have run with those valve clearances.


----------



## Bob Aguiar (Oct 4, 2020)

I definitely cleaned out the valve stem area before spinning it over!
I took apart the generator/starter and cleaned the brushes and armature and tested it too
I’m going to attack the pos cable to the generator, doesn’t look that great either.
I’m going to grab a heavy truck battery from my work to try it again!!!!
I appreciate all the help you’ve given me !!!!
Thank you !!!!
I’ll end up getting a hold of you again, and let you know what happens!!


----------

